# Klick photoviewer utility



## Alastair Monk (Jan 27, 2017)

This is a bit of a long shot!

I have a number of CDs from back in the days when we shot on film. The UK local photo developer shop in latter years (c. 2003) began to supply the developed prints with a free CD of the photos, badged as Klick and with the Klick Photoviewer utility on the CD - most likely for Windows 95!

I'm currently scanning my "backlog" of prints from the original negatives and obviously it would be quicker to copy over the images from the CD, however the "program" doesn't seem compatible / readable in Windows 7. The Photos sub-folder on each CD doesn't show anything.

Does anyone out there have any experience with this issue and have a solution?

Any help gratefully received!

Alastair


----------



## tspear (Jan 27, 2017)

If Windows 95, look online for a Windows 95 Emulator. 
It has been a while since I used them, but there are a fair number available.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 27, 2017)

Alastair Monk said:


> This is a bit of a long shot!
> 
> I have a number of CDs from back in the days when we shot on film. The UK local photo developer shop in latter years (c. 2003) began to supply the developed prints with a free CD of the photos, badged as Klick and with the Klick Photoviewer utility on the CD - most likely for Windows 95!
> 
> ...


Alastair,

You might consider the quality of the scans done by Kodak compared to scans that you can do yourself.  In the US, Kodak scans were not very high quality, unfortunately.

Phil


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not familiair with the 'Click' format but i had some Photo CD's (from Kodak) and the images on that CD's i could access with IrvanView. Youd could that program give it a try.
I wrote a (dutch) blog about my experience: Digitaalfotobeheer: Photo CD bestanden


----------

